# 53 Columbia Five Star Superb /Custom



## STUPIDILLO (May 21, 2012)

First, here's the short story. Picked up the frame from a BMX guy. He had bought out a bike shop & had to take everything. Frame was part of the deal. Turns out it was a NOS frame from 1953 that had never been assembled. Of course I was first tempted to try to find all the parts to make a complete Five Star. Then reality set in. Custom time!!


----------



## bits n pieces (May 22, 2012)

*Nice custom!*

Very smooth looking!


----------



## STUPIDILLO (May 25, 2012)

Thanks!! Still a work in progress, but they all are. Will be adding a back rack at a later date.


----------

